# enzyme treatment? any tips



## PalmBeachShirts (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm interested in enzyme treatments...

I have screens currently being made and have received multiple samples from distributers such as: Alternative Apparel, Apparel Agents..Etc.

Can anyone shed some light on where to buy the best (correct) enzyme for distressing shirts for the vintage look??

Also. What is the process? ie. Washing machine, flat pan/bucket? 

Thank you so much... 

Ian


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Do you want to do it yourself, or send it out. I know there are places that provide this service


----------



## instrumental (Dec 28, 2006)

i suggest you just outsource this, doing enzyme treatments and washes is not some you want to do where you live and eat.


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

enzyme treatments are mostly using on Denim clothes, especially Jeans.


----------



## love from lola (Jan 24, 2007)

id be interested in this as well
Ive seen and posted many threads about this and the response is usually "dont do this where you live"

I have a studio that could handle a project like this so if anyone could shed some light on this process it would be greatly appreciated!

thanks so much!

L


----------



## Topsy (Nov 24, 2008)

I also have a studio set up for this sort of work, but can't find concrete info re: the types of enzymes I should use and how... Any help?


----------

